

Ask HN: Why all the aviation-related articles appearing so suddenly? - myironlung

Not being a downer. I love aviation, but it&#x27;s so uncharacteristic of HN to be filled with 3, 4, maybe even 5 on a good day aviation-related articles for the past several days.<p>Any reason behind this, or can we expect more exciting aviation-related news on the site?
======
jt2190
The reason is that Hacker News doesn't have an editor, and no formal editorial
voice. Instead, HN crowdsources what would be the editor's duties at a
traditional publication, to whoever is reading HN at any given moment.

So, right at this moment, the majority of HN readers are into aviation.

The result of this editorial crowdsourcing is something like talking to
someone with a personality disorder, as the "tone" of the site shifts without
warning. So today we're seeing lots of enthusiasm for aviation stories, but we
could see the exact opposite in the near future.

(If you're interested in the dynamics of online communities, have a look at
Clay Shirky's writing, in particular "A group is its own worst enemy" (2003)
[http://www.shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html](http://www.shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html))

------
kapnobatairza
I think what it comes down to is that most of the HN community are engineers
who can appreciate the low-fault tolerance nature of aviation and
understanding how failures occur. Additionally, there are so many systems
involved in a safe flight that there is something for everyone.

------
yen223
"Any reason behind this, or can we expect more exciting aviation-related news
on the site?"

Well....[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
asia-26492748](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-26492748)

